# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Učestalost dojenja u Hrvatskoj i svijetu

## ivana zg

Ovdje bi bilo zanimljivo svake godine ili nakon svakog novog izvješća o postocima dojenja u RH (cijela država, gradovi, županije itd. i svijeta, kontineti,države- razvijene, ne razvijene itd.) stavljati postotke, pa da pratimo napredak :Zaljubljen: 




> U Hrvatskoj je prema statistikama Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo iz 2009. godine do 2 mjeseca života isključivo dojeno 64,5% djece. Od 3. do 5. mjeseca života isključivo je dojeno 44,7% djece, a samo 16,6% između 6-11 mjeseci.Prema podatcima Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo za 2010. godinu, postotak isključivo dojene djece u dobi od rođenja do 2 mjeseca života bio je 66,3%, a 15,9% isključivo je dojeno do 6 mjeseci života, što znači da se postotak isključivo dojene djece smanjuje s povećanjem dobi djece.[1]UNICEF-ovo istraživanje koje je provedeno u 22 pedijatrijske ambulante diljem Hrvatske 2007. godine dalo je poražavajuće rezultate. U Hrvatskoj 50% majki odustaje od isključivog dojenja već u prvim mjesecima djetetovog života, dulje od 3 mjeseca doji 29,6%, a  tek 13,4% majki isključivo doji do 6. mjeseca djetetovog života. 50% roditelja smatra korisnim započeti s nadomjesnom hranom sa 6 mjeseci djetetovog života. Rezultati polučeni istraživanjem N. Berković govore o bitnom utjecaju sociodemografskih karakteristika majki na dojenje u Hrvatskoj. Njezino istraživanje pokazuje da u Republici Hrvatskoj starije, bolje obrazovane majke koje ne konzumiraju duhanske proizvode, češće i dulje doje svoju djecu od mlađih, slabije obrazovanih majki koje puše. Istraživanje o pretilosti djece u Hrvatskoj provedeno na uzorku od 88 majki pokazalo je da djeca hranjena formulom do godinu dana imaju veću težinu od isključivo dojene djece.[2]Državni zavod za statistiku potvrdio mi je da službenih statistika za Hrvatsku nema niti su ikada rađene od njihove strane.  http://www.unicef.hr/show.jsp?newsco...enewsid=185946 
> 
> **
> *Analiza stanja prava djece i žena u Hrvatskoj,* Ured UNICEF-a za Hrvatsku , CIP zapis dostupan u računalnome katalogu Nacionalne i sveučilišne knjižnice u Zagrebu pod brojem 803060 ISBN 978-953-7702-15-1 (Berković, N(Utjecaj socio-demografskih značajki majki na dojenje u Hrvatskoj: anketa). Hrvatski medicinski časopis, 44(5), 2003., str. 596-600.),Pećnik, N., _Istraživanje ponašanja, stavova i iskustva roditelja djece stare od 1 do 12 mjeseci_, izvješće, Zagreb, UNICEF, 2008. ,Hraničar, B., Mandić, Z. i Pavić, R., (Isključivo dojenje i rast hrvatske dojenčadi – usporedba sa standardima rasta djece SZO-e i sa referentnim vrijednostima za rast Nacionalnog centra za zdravstvenu statistiku), _Collegium Antropologicum_, 33(3), 2009., str. 735-741.


http://www.unicef.hr/show.jsp?newsco...enewsid=185946

----------


## ivana zg

Prema UNICEF-ovom Izvještaju o stanju djece u svijetu za 2011. godinu samo 32,6% djece isključivo se doji do 6 mjeseci života, što bi značilo da se od 136,7 milijuna novorođene djece isključivo doji samo njih 44,56 milijuna.

http://www.childinfo.org/breastfeeding_progress.html
http://kellymom.com/blog-post/maternity-leave-bf-rates/
http://kellymom.com/fun/trivia/bf-rates-2004/

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.unicef.hr/upload/file/370...ece_i_zena.pdf

----------


## Inesz

tužno je zapravo to koliko je malo dojene djece...

----------


## a72

ja sam u cg, nedavno su iznijeli podatak o 19% iskljucivo dojene djece do 6.mj.   :Sad:

----------


## crnka84

http://www.24sata.hr/strane-zvijezde...adavice-312115

 :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ima li novih podataka o dojenju u hr?

----------


## tetamande

Žalosno je da sve manje i manje matera doju svoju dicu. Vi koje ste rodile ka i ja znate kako je jača veza s diteton kad ga dojiš nego kad mu dadeš bočicu i zamišaš mliko u prahu. Triba poticati žene pogotovo one kojima je prvo dite da doje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Triba obrazovati medicinske sestre. One igraju važnu ulogu, a mnoge nisu prodojeće.

----------


## Deaedi

> Žalosno je da sve manje i manje matera doju svoju dicu. Vi koje ste rodile ka i ja znate kako je jača veza s diteton kad ga dojiš nego kad mu dadeš bočicu i zamišaš mliko u prahu. Triba poticati žene pogotovo one kojima je prvo dite da doje.



Mi koje smo ga rodile kao i ti, mislimo da dojenje nema nikakvog utjecaja na vezu sa djetetom. I da mi koje smo mijesale mlijeko u prahu smo jednako povezane sa djetetom kao i dojilje.

----------


## tetamande

E bome nije. Dabome da ti voliš svoje dite al ne more bit jača veza sa diteton koje je na boci jol na cici. To mi niko ne more reći jer ja san dojila svi četvero. A sad ću van kazat. Ja iman koze i jarići cicaju u svoji matera i bome su jaki i zdravi. A ima kod nas jedan šta ima farmu pa oće da mu jarići budu jači i veći za prodaju pa in daje umitno mliko. I bome jesu oni veći al nema j njima životu i meso in nema ukusa ki kad ja zakoljen svoje.  Eto kako beštije znadu šta valja a mi žene ne znamo

----------


## Beti3

Svaka čast, tetamande, ali ovo jednostavno nije takva vrst foruma.
Ako baš moraš, pa daj, zezaj i dalje. Ali, ima, vjerojatno, i boljih mjesta na internetu za to.

----------


## zutaminuta

Želiš li reći da su dojena djeca ukusnija?  :Confused:

----------


## Deaedi

> Želiš li reći da su dojena djeca ukusnija?


 :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

A kako znas da se ne mozes povezati sa nedojenim djeteom, kad si sve dojila?

----------


## VeraM

Ignorirajte tu osobu, vidim da vec na nekoliko tema udara kontru svima. A nekako mi se cini i da je stil pisanja, tj izrazi i "govor" prenapuhan. Mislim, i ja sam iz Dalmacije, 11 god sam zivila u Splitu, al ipak kad pisem pokusavam pisat knjizevno, da me svi razumiju. Kao da pokušava prenaglasit neki ruralni dijalekt. Ugl najpametnje ignore mode.

----------


## zutaminuta

https://www.facebook.com/bozica.juric/

----------


## Deaedi

A, to je neka satiricna stranica?

----------


## zutaminuta

Jest.

----------


## tetamande

Ka prvo ponosna san šta san Dalmatinka i vlajina. Ka drugo ponosna san šta iman četvero dice i šta san ih sve dojila. I zadnje ponosna san na svoje godine. Nažalost nisan imala prilike školovati se. Završila san par razreda osnovne škole jer su moji bili siromašni, nisu me imali čime školovat i morala san rano radit u poduzeću. Ja san drugačija od većine vas očito al nisan zato ode da me iko mrzi il da ja mrzin koga nego da rečemo mišljenja iako su različita. Eto tako. A ja odma drugi dan dobila opomenu od rode. Zašto?

----------


## sirius

Prilicno je uobicajeno i korisno kad se dode u neciju kucu postovati njegova pravila.
Ovo su pravila ovog foruma, obicno se procitaju prije registracije. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma

----------


## VeraM

Zar neki ljudi imaju toliko slobodnog vremena da dolaze trollat na ovako "specijalizirane" forume? Kako se toj osobi da bavit se ovakvim stvarima?  Ako je admin ne blokiraku, mi bi ostali trebali ignorirat potpuno. I da poslusam vlastiti savjet, više neću o ovome ni slova.

----------


## tetamande

Sad san vidila tu Božicu Jurić. Fina neka žena sl bome piše gore od mene. Kako se može otvorit ova stranica tako da ja metnen svoje slike? Kad me ode niko ne šljivi. A šta mi onda svski put piše dobro došla tetamande kad otvorin stranicu?

----------


## tetamande

Sad san ja trazila od neviste Đele prijateljicu pa san otvorla stranicu priko njenog fejsabuka. Morete me tamo naći Teta Mande tražite

----------


## Ayan

> Triba obrazovati medicinske sestre. One igraju važnu ulogu, a mnoge nisu prodojeće.


Med.sestre,patronazne,pedijatre,i osnazivati mame i osobito njih educirati.da se ne dogodi da se cude jer im iz dojke ide voda i kako ce beba biti sita od toga jer to nije mlijeko,do gluposti da piju pivu za mlijeko,daju bebi vodu jer je zedna ili ako imaju uvucene i plosnate bradavice da ne mogu dojiti.
Mogla bi nabrajati do sutra sad nebuloze.

----------

